# Bent over row technique



## lcham14

So I've been doing my bent over row with the bar hitting somewhere between belly button and boob. But I've seen vids where it's at belly button or right up at chest, what's correct form please?


----------



## Frandeman

The higher you go

will get back shoulders and traps involve

For lats is good low


----------



## shaboy

It depends on arm length really and what grip width you're using.

Really, your fore arms should be hanging loose and the bar will end up wherether - if your moving your fore arms to get the bar into a certain position you'll be moving focus away from the back.

The wider the grip you use the higher up the body you'll end upon.


----------



## andyboro

Theres 2 specific styles for BOR, theres 'dorian' and stronglifts... and ofc every angle inbetween if you go by the gym

as above, its a bit of stimulation movement.

i prefer the stronglifts style as it feels safer and more complete which is from the floor and feels like a reverse bench press.


----------



## lcham14

I tried to do it from the floor, but I can't reach it as I only have small plates on at the min. Should I be able to reach it? I feel like I'm not keeping my back flat when I try to reach that far.


----------



## lcham14

I'm going to film and post it here next time I do the exercise.


----------



## lcham14

andyboro said:


> Theres 2 specific styles for BOR, theres 'dorian' and stronglifts... and ofc every angle inbetween if you go by the gym
> 
> as above, its a bit of stimulation movement.
> 
> i prefer the stronglifts style as it feels safer and more complete which is from the floor and feels like a reverse bench press.


Sorry meant to quote you in my previous reply


----------



## andyboro

@Icham14

small plates could be a problem - if you train in a gym then a couple of step platforms would help maybe?

flat back, roll your shoulders downwards to stretch through your scapula.

I used this as a guide:

How To Barbell Row with Proper Form


----------



## mrwright

If you can't reach the floor just deadlift it up then bend over and rep it from there

Best bet would be play around with a few different styles hand positions watch videos etc and see what you feel where what you prefer etc and go from there


----------



## simonthepieman

lcham14 said:


> So I've been doing my bent over row with the bar hitting somewhere between belly button and boob. But I've seen vids where it's at belly button or right up at chest, what's correct form please?


it also depends if you row over or under arm.

The most important tip i can tell you is row with your elbows and not hands. Does that make sense.

Also your grip should be firm enough to hold the bar, but not too tight. Otherwise your forearms will burn out before your back


----------



## Pinky

lcham14 said:


> I'm going to film and post it here next time I do the exercise.


@icham14

Im quite small and how i do mine is

Stand up straight, bend forward from the hips, then hang your arms down like a monkey, if you cant reach the bar bend you knees slightly, the grab the bar, pull the bar upto the bottom of your ribs.

View attachment 168195


----------



## simonthepieman

Pinky said:


> @icham14
> 
> Im quite small and how i do mine is
> 
> Stand up straight, bend forward from the hips, then hang your arms down like a monkey, if you cant reach the bar bend you knees slightly, the grab the bar, pull the bar upto the bottom of your ribs.
> 
> View attachment 168195


you need to get your toes facing forward more. Tuck your lower back in and if you are rowing to your stomach tuck your elbows in slightly more.

Head up a little more focus on the floor in the distance will help too


----------



## DC1

I use an underhand grip and row to just above my belly button. The focus is to bring the elbows back and squeeze the lats. I try and forget about the grip and everything below my elbows and just focus on move in the elbows in tight.

Underhand will involve the bicep more but I find overhand aggrivates a forearm injury I have.


----------



## Pinky

simonthepieman said:


> you need to get your toes facing forward more. Tuck your lower back in and if you are rowing to your stomach tuck your elbows in slightly more.
> 
> Head up a little more focus on the floor in the distance will help too


How do you mean, tuck me back in??


----------



## DC1

Pinky said:


> How do you mean, tuck me back in??


I imagine he means stick the butt out to keep the back tight.


----------



## JuggernautJake

I have tried for 5 years to develop comfortable barbell row technique

I have come to the conclusion that IT DOES NOT agree with my so I replace it with dumbbell row, no biggie


----------



## Mhoon

My posture is so bad that I arch my back too much doing them. I find doing heavy seated rows much more beneficial.


----------



## Pinky

DC1 said:


> I imagine he means stick the butt out to keep the back tight.


Im usually bent over more, but this was the last rep or two of the last set, bit of a struggle lol

So i need to draw my elbows in towards my sides more?


----------



## DC1

Pinky said:


> Im usually bent over more, but this was the last rep or two of the last set, bit of a struggle lol
> 
> So i need to draw my elbows in towards my sides more?


I do them underhand and keep elbows tight and squeeze them as far back as I can which I find target the lats better.

I don't tend to go too heavy as my form suffers. I like the movement to follow an arching profile to fully stretch out and then contract in.

Same with single arm rows.


----------



## Pinky

DC1 said:


> I do them underhand and keep elbows tight and squeeze them as far back as I can which I find target the lats better.
> 
> I don't tend to go too heavy as my form suffers. I like the movement to follow an arching profile to fully stretch out and then contract in.
> 
> Same with single arm rows.


I do these to work my upper back, underhand grip makes my elbows crack on the down stroke, so i avoid anything like that, i cant do DB or BB bicep curls, i have to use the machine thing if i train biceps


----------



## SickCurrent

lcham14 said:


> So I've been doing my bent over row with the bar hitting somewhere between belly button and boob. But I've seen vids where it's at belly button or right up at chest, what's correct form please?


Depends on the proportions of one's body. Focus on the muscles being worked i.e the lats.


----------



## DC1

Pinky said:


> I do these to work my upper back, underhand grip makes my elbows crack on the down stroke, so i avoid anything like that, i cant do DB or BB bicep curls, i have to use the machine thing if i train biceps


Yeah I can't do overhand with much weight as it aggravates my forearms.

Play around with hand and elbow position. You should be able to really squeeze your lat when you get it right.


----------



## Pinky

DC1 said:


> Yeah I can't do overhand with much weight as it aggravates my forearms.
> 
> Play around with hand and elbow position. You should be able to really squeeze your lat when you get it right.


I feel this in my upper back when i do this, no so much lats, does this mean im doing it completely wrong?


----------



## DC1

Pinky said:


> I feel this in my upper back when i do this, no so much lats, does this mean im doing it completely wrong?


If I row higher towards my chest I feel it in upper back and traps. If I row low I feel it deep down in the lower lat region.

Seated one arm rows are good for developing the connection if you place your seat higher.

In what way are you trying to develop your back? Width, thickness, etc?


----------



## Pinky

DC1 said:


> If I row higher towards my chest I feel it in upper back and traps. If I row low I feel it deep down in the lower lat region.
> 
> Seated one arm rows are good for developing the connection if you place your seat higher.
> 
> In what way are you trying to develop your back? Width, thickness, etc?


Id say thickness more so than width at the min.


----------



## DC1

Pinky said:


> Id say thickness more so than width at the min.


Looking at your picture you will be working the upper back and traps. IMO I don't feel overhand rows isolate the lower back at all really. I just can't feel it working.

Heavy rows, single arm rows, T bar rows, deads all good for back thickness. Takes a lot longer to build thickness as opposed to width IME.


----------



## Pinky

DC1 said:


> Looking at your picture you will be working the upper back and traps. IMO I don't feel overhand rows isolate the lower back at all really. I just can't feel it working.
> 
> Heavy rows, single arm rows, T bar rows, deads all good for back thickness. Takes a lot longer to build thickness as opposed to width IME.


Atm im doing a 3x full body workout that Kristina has sorted for me, i do deadlifts, single arm DB rows, and BB rows  I love using the T bar row. When im usually bent over more (More of an L shape, i can feel it loads in my upper back, as i draw the bar in i squeeze my shoulder blades together and hold it for a couple of seconds then back down again.


----------



## DC1

Pinky said:


> Atm im doing a 3x full body workout that Kristina has sorted for me, i do deadlifts, single arm DB rows, and BB rows  I love using the T bar row. When im usually bent over more (More of an L shape, i can feel it loads in my upper back, as i draw the bar in i squeeze my shoulder blades together and hold it for a couple of seconds then back down again.


Sounds like you're doing all the right exercises. Just keep at it and if the weights or reps are progressing so is your back.


----------



## Pinky

DC1 said:


> Sounds like you're doing all the right exercises. Just keep at it and if the weights or reps are progressing so is your back.


I do 4 sets of 8 reps, in the last 2 weeks ive gone up in weight, the single arm rows i can do 18kgs, deadlift im at 85kgs can do 3 lifts at 90kg then im knackerd lol my BOR are 40kgs


----------



## DC1

Pinky said:


> I do 4 sets of 8 reps, in the last 2 weeks ive gone up in weight, the single arm rows i can do 18kgs, deadlift im at 85kgs can do 3 lifts at 90kg then im knackerd lol my BOR are 40kgs


Lol, good stuff.


----------



## shaboy

If you're struggling to pull your elbows in try an EZ bar, might help. Although might put a bit more work on the fore arms,if they start to fail before your back then change back.


----------



## Pinky

shaboy said:


> If you're struggling to pull your elbows in try an EZ bar, might help. Although might put a bit more work on the fore arms,if they start to fail before your back then change back.


Might give this a whirl later  Never thought of using that bar


----------



## Kristina

Pinky said:


> Might give this a whirl later  Never thought of using that bar


Your goals are not always the same as the next person, keep that in mind because you always get 10 people telling you to try 10 different things on these forums but do they know YOU and your goals, program, needs? You are focusing your overhand bent over rows on activating and strengthening your rhomboids more, NOT your lats - thus keeping your elbows and grip nice and WIDE is YOUR prerogative. With your current technique, you need to do exactly as you are; your bend is good, your elbows are kept back and nice and high, you're retracting your scapula and you're keeping a nice neutral spine - but If ANYTHING I would suggest is to widen your grip a little more - for YOUR requirements and goals.

This might be a better article for you to read that will be easy and in nice chunks of information for you to understand your form/technique better:

How To Barbell Row with Proper Form


----------



## nWo

There are two main types of barbell row. The first hits the upper back muscles - bent over at a 90 degree angle, you row with a wideish grip, elbows flared out and pull the bar to the stomach. Arnold used these a lot.










The second type is a much more lat-focused row - you stand a lot more upright, close grip, elbows in close to the body and again pulling the bar into the stomach. Dorian Yates pretty much made these famous, though an overhand grip is definitely safer as it puts the biceps in a much less vulnerable position.










Some people (mainly strength "gurus") like to claim that this is nothing more than a trap exercise - however, if this is their view, they've clearly either not tried the exercise or were just doing it totally wrong if they did try it. You can feel the lats working hard with this exercise if done right; also, the fact that Dorian built possibly the thickest back ever seen in the history of bodybuilding even to this day (only ever rivaled by Ronnie IMO) using this exercise, speaks volumes.


----------



## Pinky

Kristina said:


> Your goals are not always the same as the next person, keep that in mind because you always get 10 people telling you to try 10 different things on these forums but do they know YOU and your goals, program, needs? You are focusing your overhand bent over rows on activating and strengthening your rhomboids more, NOT your lats - thus keeping your elbows and grip nice and WIDE is YOUR prerogative. With your current technique, you need to do exactly as you are; your bend is good, your elbows are kept back and nice and high, you're retracting your scapula and you're keeping a nice neutral spine - but If ANYTHING I would suggest is to widen your grip a little more - for YOUR requirements and goals.
> 
> This might be a better article for you to read that will be easy and in nice chunks of information for you to understand your form/technique better:
> 
> How To Barbell Row with Proper Form


Thanks hun :thumb:


----------

